# Need help identifying new cichlid



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought two assorted african cichlids this morning, got first pick of a batch of about fifty, well one I'm sure is a red zebra cichlid, but the other has me stumped, these are under an inch in size, so they could just be juvenile coloring of an adult species, however, the one i want identified, is yellow, white and black, and seem to favor the lower corner of my tank, though it will move out and explore a bit. the picture is below. 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

golden mbuna?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a kribness Pelvicachromis pulcher


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like this one

Melanochromis Auratus Golden Mbuna Cichlid aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks just like my male krib


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

+1 to what susan said. Its a krib. Beautiful fish!


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks ^^ I love the coloring of him :3 I have one more question, he's in a twenty gallon, is that enough room for him and the little reddish one I got?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

He might be in tough with a zebra cichlid (if it is a krib) keep an eye on him if picked on you may have to move him.If it is a golden mbuna which I believe he is then you are going to need a bigger tank cause both of these fish will grow to five to six inches in length with bad attitudes.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I plan to get some more tanks, i just use the smaller tanks to grow out my fish, except guppies i use a ten gallon to breed them.


----------

